# Homeschool....



## CrazyChester

I do Distance Education which I do at home.  I have only be doing it for a year and I find it hard. Unfornationaly, online is the only way I get any sort of socialization. Sad isn't it? Don't you hate it when people ask what school your going to and you explain that you do it at home and they say "Oh, so you don't go to a "normal school"? It's a lot harder then "normal school"! 

How long have you been doing it?


----------



## horsechick139

CrazyChester said:


> I do Distance Education which I do at home.  I have only be doing it for a year and I find it hard. Unfornationaly, online is the only way I get any sort of socialization. Sad isn't it? Don't you hate it when people ask what school your going to and you explain that you do it at home and they say "Oh, so you don't go to a "normal school"? It's a lot harder then "normal school"!
> 
> How long have you been doing it?


I have never been to school. so practically my whole life .
and yes i despise it when they say the "normal school" quote :roll:...
so how long have you been doing it?


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl

Haha! I am/was a homeschooler...once a homeschooler, always a homeschooler, although I officially finished back in 2005 and I'm now less than two months away from being a college graduate. I did it from midway through first grade till the end. Best thing ever, and I'm definitely going to do it for my kids as well. I got a MUCH better education than I would ever have received at a public school.


----------



## BaliDoll

I was homeschooled on and off all my life based on a chronic illness I have. I went to Keystone National High School and did Calvert School correspondence for k - 3rd. I liked it..


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i do american schooling


----------



## horsechick139

FoxTrottrGrl said:


> Haha! I am/was a homeschooler...once a homeschooler, always a homeschooler, although I officially finished back in 2005 and I'm now less than two months away from being a college graduate. I did it from midway through first grade till the end. Best thing ever, and I'm definitely going to do it for my kids as well. I got a MUCH better education than I would ever have received at a public school.


 
oh yea especially when my mom teaches me . it is so much fun... also we always get, do you do school in your PJ's? its like hello i have respect for my mom so i cant go to school in my Pjs


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl

I got that a lot, but of course, I mostly got the "socialization" question. To which I always responded that there were plenty of homeschool groups, and that I'd always been active in mine - I won awards in several competitions my local group put on, actually. I was never incredibly social, but that was just my personality (and also because not too many people homeschooled in our area of Missouri when we moved here, and a lot of them were the stereotypical homeschoolers that I didn't want to associate with - I'm such a snob, LOL). And I got "but there are so many more resources in public school!" to which I always pointed out that I had a chemistry set, a microscope, a telescope, and a herd of breeding rabbits to teach me science, along with a library card to take care of English and history. Not to mention that 80% of time in public schools is organizational and only 20% is on task. Actually, when I was young, the state of Nevada required homeschoolers to be tested every year - they dropped that requirement when I was about nine, because the homeschoolers were almost exclusively the students at the higher end of the spectrum, while the public schoolers were considerably below them. 

My mom started to homeschool me though when I was in first grade, as I mentioned - I had a wonderful experience in kindergarten, because my teacher, Mrs. Black, had recognized that I was further along, and she'd get packets of worksheets from the teachers in the other grades for me to do, and have me tutor the other kids in my class. I still remember getting those big folders of worksheets and feeling like it was Christmas. First grade was the exact opposite. Two teachers, 33 kids, and one ADHD boy got all the attention. By the time the first parent-teacher conference rolled around, my mom asked what level I was at and they had no idea. I was at third grade math, fifth grade reading. I sobbed and begged my mother not to send me to school every day. It was too boring. So she homeschooled me. I would read stacks of books as big as I was, I watched educational TV shows (and "Star Trek"...), I thrived. By ten, I could read at a college level. I skipped second grade, and then I skipped fourth and fifth (we thought I was doing fifth grade work, but we'd ordered the A Beka curriculum that year, and then we'd borrowed the sixth grade curriculum from a friend and I pointed out to my mom that it was the same thing I'd done. Turns out the placement test I'd taken had caused them to send us the sixth grade books. 

The only trouble I ever had with homeschooling was when I got into college - I was so used to teaching myself and being able to move on when I've got a concept down that I REALLY hate having to sit in class when other students aren't getting it and keep rehashing it.


----------



## horsechick139

FoxTrottrGrl said:


> I got that a lot, but of course, I mostly got the "socialization" question. To which I always responded that there were plenty of homeschool groups, and that I'd always been active in mine - I won awards in several competitions my local group put on, actually. I was never incredibly social, but that was just my personality (and also because not too many people homeschooled in our area of Missouri when we moved here, and a lot of them were the stereotypical homeschoolers that I didn't want to associate with - I'm such a snob, LOL). And I got "but there are so many more resources in public school!" to which I always pointed out that I had a chemistry set, a microscope, a telescope, and a herd of breeding rabbits to teach me science, along with a library card to take care of English and history. Not to mention that 80% of time in public schools is organizational and only 20% is on task. Actually, when I was young, the state of Nevada required homeschoolers to be tested every year - they dropped that requirement when I was about nine, because the homeschoolers were almost exclusively the students at the higher end of the spectrum, while the public schoolers were considerably below them.
> 
> My mom started to homeschool me though when I was in first grade, as I mentioned - I had a wonderful experience in kindergarten, because my teacher, Mrs. Black, had recognized that I was further along, and she'd get packets of worksheets from the teachers in the other grades for me to do, and have me tutor the other kids in my class. I still remember getting those big folders of worksheets and feeling like it was Christmas. First grade was the exact opposite. Two teachers, 33 kids, and one ADHD boy got all the attention. By the time the first parent-teacher conference rolled around, my mom asked what level I was at and they had no idea. I was at third grade math, fifth grade reading. I sobbed and begged my mother not to send me to school every day. It was too boring. So she homeschooled me. I would read stacks of books as big as I was, I watched educational TV shows (and "Star Trek"...), I thrived. By ten, I could read at a college level. I skipped second grade, and then I skipped fourth and fifth (we thought I was doing fifth grade work, but we'd ordered the A Beka curriculum that year, and then we'd borrowed the sixth grade curriculum from a friend and I pointed out to my mom that it was the same thing I'd done. Turns out the placement test I'd taken had caused them to send us the sixth grade books.
> 
> The only trouble I ever had with homeschooling was when I got into college - I was so used to teaching myself and being able to move on when I've got a concept down that I REALLY hate having to sit in class when other students aren't getting it and keep rehashing it.


 

haha! I know I started reading at four and I read at college level around 10 or 11... My mom also uses A Beka books with us also. I really don't like math beacause I really can't get the hang of divison, slowly I am getting there though :wink:. I love reading world history and American history textbooks, I also know about the stereotype homeschoolers, thats why I am not in a homeschooling group, except that I have a friend that lives a few doors down who is also homeschooled. I noticed that I have more fun with homeschoolers that public school kids, (nothing wrong with public school kids) Also we don't go to church because ALL the girls there were SNOBS and looked their noses down on my sister and I, so my mom teaches us the Bible here at home... My mom just finished publishing her book and she is planning on having it in stores soon,


----------



## PiggyPablo

I did homeschooling and LOVED it! This is coming from someone who once went to a public school (and hated it!). I could focus more on actually learning something without the disturbing annoyances of trouble makers. The teachers were cool and one was into horses and it was all good. There were other homeschooled kids my age too and we'd have field trips and holiday parties together....was so cool and fun!


----------



## equus717

I was homeschooled. I loved it a lot. I went to public school I did good but I was very thankful that I decided to go to home schooling when my mom took us out. I was in high school but loved the fact that I got to learn at home. I might home school my 2 boys later on down the road.


----------



## Scoutrider

I was homeschooled as well, from 7th grade through all of high school. I loved it! I enjoyed public elementary school, but a series of really poor teachers and troublemaking/sandbagging classmates prompted my mom to try homeschooling my younger sister and me. We basically did the "provide the kids the materials, let them get curious, and parents be available to help/encourage" approach. I'm now a sophomore in college, and every day I'm grateful for the education and preparation I gave myself at home. And, of course, for all the time that I saved and was able to direct toward the barn! :lol:


----------



## horsechick139

yea scoutrider i know what you mean, you have more time to visit your horse instead of being away from him all day


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl

Haha, Scoutrider, sounds familiar - that was the homeschooling approach my mom took once I hit seventh grade. We have a curriculum lending library in this area, so I'd go pick out what books I wanted and studied the things that interested me. And I got to spend time riding horses! (and BTW, I love the quote you have on your signature!)


----------



## kchfuller

i was homeschooled 1st grade through 8th grade and hated it. My mom is a teacher and she always kept us ahead of the game if that makes sense. When i got to high school and college i was VERY prepared but i am very social and wanted to go to school lol....

i hated the parents who let the kids do what they wanted and not really make them do school work like you would do in a normal school setting- keeping up on the actual school work that is. we always tested above which i should be thanksful for haha ... 

but again i am very social and am now 26 and successful so i guess it didn't kill me lol


----------



## Scoutrider

^ There are definitely different "shades" of homeschooling, from straight out "unschooling" to school at home, complete with classroom style desk and chalkboard.

The thing my mom always said about the way we did it, when my sister and I asked her why she didn't "teach" us the way our teachers had, was "If you aren't interested and don't want to learn it, no one can teach it to you; not me, not someone with a teaching degree. I can't pour knowledge into your head, you've got to soak it up." There were lots of variations on that speech, ha ha. We had "subjects" and in our state we have to be productive enough to pass an interview with a certified teacher at the end of the year, but we never had big tests, grades, or anything like that. My parents and I worked out a fair transcript at college application time, and I scored well above average on my SATs.

I really like "The Teenage Liberation Handbook," I think written by Grace Llewellyn. Mom would've really liked to completely unschool, but state and college application requirements take a little more structure than that. Not much more, though. :wink: 

My sister wasn't crazy about it all the time, she's actually attending a small local private school right now. She's a bit more "social" than I am, though, and especially since I'm away at school she's gotten bored. Although, it's not so much that she's stuck at home, it's that all her friends are stuck in school for six hours longer! :lol:

BTW, thanks FoxtrottrGrl for the compliment! I'm the fantasy lit nut in my family, and when I found that quote I knew I just liked C.S. Lewis that much more!  

Wow, I just went on a rant... ha ha.


----------



## Aoi Miku

I'm homeschooled.
Although, the only subject I'm doing is Equine Studies haha, have been so for just over a year now.
I'm not a very sociable person, meeting new people scares me lol. Good job I'm a forum junkie xD


----------



## horsechick139

haha AoiMiku i can get very shy especially around boys...


----------



## horsechick139

Scoutrider said:


> ^ There are definitely different "shades" of homeschooling, from straight out "unschooling" to school at home, complete with classroom style desk and chalkboard.
> 
> The thing my mom always said about the way we did it, when my sister and I asked her why she didn't "teach" us the way our teachers had, was "If you aren't interested and don't want to learn it, no one can teach it to you; not me, not someone with a teaching degree. I can't pour knowledge into your head, you've got to soak it up." There were lots of variations on that speech, ha ha. We had "subjects" and in our state we have to be productive enough to pass an interview with a certified teacher at the end of the year, but we never had big tests, grades, or anything like that. My parents and I worked out a fair transcript at college application time, and I scored well above average on my SATs.
> 
> I really like "The Teenage Liberation Handbook," I think written by Grace Llewellyn. Mom would've really liked to completely unschool, but state and college application requirements take a little more structure than that. Not much more, though. :wink:
> 
> My sister wasn't crazy about it all the time, she's actually attending a small local private school right now. She's a bit more "social" than I am, though, and especially since I'm away at school she's gotten bored. Although, it's not so much that she's stuck at home, it's that all her friends are stuck in school for six hours longer! :lol:
> 
> BTW, thanks FoxtrottrGrl for the compliment! I'm the fantasy lit nut in my family, and when I found that quote I knew I just liked C.S. Lewis that much more!
> 
> Wow, I just went on a rant... ha ha.


 
haha! i know when i complain about school my mom lookes at me and says stuff like "do you want to sit in a chair for 8 hours?" that changes my mind instantley :lol:... I have 3 other sibling who are also homeschooled and they all love it as much as i do.. and i agree with Foxtrottergirl i love the quote!


----------



## kchfuller

well it's good to know that it is right for some people  

my mom did it because the public school around us was crap and once we got to HS we went to a private school. sounds like most of you are the people that i envied! haha we always had to do above and beyond the "normal" amount of school work(whenever we were tested we were a grade or two above what we should have been lol) but like i said it made high school and college easy for me 

BUT like i said i am super social so it wasn't my ideal situation, i LOVED high school and seeing my friends and socializing ... but i am thankful for my moms effort


----------



## horsechick139

hey kchfuller, homeschhol works for some people im glad that private school did good for you .


----------



## kchfuller

^ yep  im glad it was right for you guys


----------



## They Call Me Pete

We homeschool our kids and have from day one. I'll have to say it's not for everyone and it's a strain on the wallet but is so WORTH it for us and our kids. They love it


----------



## VanillaBean

i am homeshcooled


----------



## horsechick139

They Call Me Pete said:


> We homeschool our kids and have from day one. I'll have to say it's not for everyone and it's a strain on the wallet but is so WORTH it for us and our kids. They love it


that is so cool so did my mom. she taught me everything i need to know. my mom buys my textbooks on amazon and they are cheap, and in good shape too! but also i do gree it can be expensive but not as expensive as public school . i have heard that they have to pay for thier books like i think 20$ a month. but it is worth it


----------



## bubblegum

you only had 33 people in your class with two teachers!!!! poor you, i had about 45 people in my class in public school with one teacher trying to teach two different grades and there were about 5 people with ADHD


----------

